# AK-47 blows up



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2008)

AK-47 blows up on a security contractor at a range in Fallujah

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b9c_1201440552[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 31, 2008)

well, you get what you pay for


----------



## JBS (Jan 31, 2008)

Its all fun and games until someone loses an ...

aww nevermind...





_
Always wear eye protection, lol!_


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2008)

Bore obstruction ??:uhh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> well, you get what you pay for


+ 1 Cross thread point for you!!;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 31, 2008)

Ouch, at least he was wearing eye protection.  Should something have come back it would gave him some protection.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard of AR15 "Kabooms" but they wound being ammunition related failures and not bore obstructions. 

On another forum one of the LEO types had one of the AR's "Kaboom" It was later deterimined that the ammunition was hand loaded and the bullets where seated too deeply into the case mouth. If the bullet doesn't go out of the bore then all the gasses are forced only one place...................rearward. Fucked up the bolt face and extractor pretty good and left the bolt cover pretty mangled.


----------



## jordan (Feb 3, 2008)

"Bad ammo!"


----------

